# St Pauls Carnival 2015 - September date tbc



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

Who's in?
Time to start making travel plans.... might even stay in a hotel this year


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Who's in?
> Time to start making travel plans.... might even stay in a hotel this year



Like flynn


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)

Dammit...Think im working that weekend!

Next year I should be in my hometown and will hopefully be in position to put peeps up...I'm a great hostess

Love the Carnival


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Dammit...Think im working that weekend!
> 
> Next year I should be in my hometown and will hopefully be in position to put peeps up...I'm a great hostess
> 
> Love the Carnival


cant you make swappy-arrangements fizzy? its still a good 6 weeks away?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> cant you make swappy-arrangements fizzy? its still a good 6 weeks away?



Mate, I've been making swappy things to accomodate other stuff lately, like two weddings and a girly weekend...

Love the carnival


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

(from London) megabus is £7 each way - train currently has some £15 each way but going fast...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> megabus is £7 each way - train currently has some £15 each way but going fast...



What you gonna do mate? Train seems a better option, definately for the way back at least. You planning on coming back the same day of staying overnight?


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> What you gonna do mate? Train seems a better option, definately for the way back at least. You planning on coming back the same day of staying overnight?


i think im going to get a cheap hotel room somewhere
i dont mind the coach down there tbh, but maybe train back is a good way of mixing it up
....
thinking!


----------



## big eejit (May 18, 2015)

It's in September this year intit? 

http://www.stpaulscarnival.co.uk/


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2015)

big eejit said:


> It's in September this year intit?
> 
> http://www.stpaulscarnival.co.uk/






> *LATEST NEWS*
> 
> This years annual Carnival will take place in September.



ska invita


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

big eejit said:


> It's in September this year intit?
> 
> http://www.stpaulscarnival.co.uk/


good spot! I swear i saw 4th July elsewhere....

the thread has delivered already


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2015)

Been looking at the stalker book page and it appears they have funding issues.



> St Pauls Afrikan Caribbean Carnival The new date will be released very soon. We appreciate your patience. There will also be more details about numerous fundraisers taking place now until September and which include events on July 4th. Next fundraiser is on the 22nd.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

not good


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

donation page https://www.paypal.com/uk/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8d99e4111b56ef0eae45e68b8988f5b2dd


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2015)

I dunno. Carnival that isn't in July just aint Carnival


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2015)

JTG said:


> I dunno. Carnival that isn't in July just aint Carnival


it does make it a bit riskier on the weather front

though it does mean maybe fizzerbird can make it!


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2015)

I've never been.... I'd really like to.... so maybe this year will be a first if its in sept...

Lemme know if you find cheap hotel rooms ska invita


----------



## fizzerbird (May 21, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it does make it a bit riskier on the weather front
> 
> though it does mean maybe fizzerbird can make it!



I am in Bristol for a wedding in September..when is it?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2015)

Big fat arse to that datechange.

Last year, our first ever trip to St Pauls for the Carnival was on the first weekend of July.  Sat 5th July 2014. Weekend straight after Glastonbury, then. Great for chilling .... 

We'll have to think hard about this now . Not at all sure we'll be able to make that September date


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I am in Bristol for a wedding in September..when is it?




St Pauls site suggests Sat 19th Sept. fizzerbird


----------



## fizzerbird (May 31, 2015)

Can they not suggest the weekend before? The wedding is on the Friday 11th meaning I could have stayed over that weekend dammit!


----------



## big eejit (Jun 26, 2015)

It's been cancelled apparently. 'Due to management concerns' whatever that means.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 26, 2015)

big eejit said:


> It's been cancelled apparently. 'Due to management concerns' whatever that means.



really?

No feking way?!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2015)

ah shame... seems to be a bit of a dry year for outdoor sound events all round...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 26, 2015)

http://m.bristolpost.co.uk/St-Paul-...ay-community/story-26767105-detail/story.html
Looks like it ain't happening at all


----------



## sim667 (Jun 26, 2015)

big eejit said:


> It's been cancelled apparently. 'Due to management concerns' whatever that means.



Code for "Wankers in the council licensing office"


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2015)

STATEMENT REGARDING 2015
St Pauls Afrikan Caribbean Carnival presents : Grass Roots - A Community Showcase on September 5th at the Malcolm X Centre, St Pauls, Bristol. Expect participation, high quality performances, activities and a complete transformation of place and space.
The showcase will be split into two events:

. 1) A free family day from 12 - 6pm, with Carnival arts and workshops, a Windrush Stage, a wellbeing area, indoor market, amazing food, pop up art gallery, cinema and an explosion of visual art, music, dance and costume.


. 2) A live variety show from 10pm - late, featuring the best talent that St Pauls and the community has to offer plus very special guests. 
Both events are ticketed and numbers are limited. Tickets will be available from Monday 13 July via eventbrite and through the Malcolm X Centre reception. The daytime event is free of charge but you must have a ticket to gain entry. The evening event is £8 early bird, £10 second release and £15 final release - tickets will not be available on the door.


Further information about September 5th and other participation opportunities over the summer, will be available on our website and Facebook page over the coming weeks and months.
These events are supported by Bristol City Council and Arts Council England and we thank them for their ongoing funding and commitment to St Pauls Afrikan Caribbean Carnival.


There will be no large scale carnival event this year. The organisation is working hard with funders and supporters to make sure we can deliver a successful Afrikan Caribbean carnival in Bristol for many years to come.
St Pauls Afrikan Caribbean Carnival is a community event and organisation. We thank everyone who has supported us over our nearly 50 years of existence. We ask for your continued support as we realign the organisation and build towards a Carnival event that has participation, engagement, talent development, opportunities and the best arts and culture at its centre. We look forward to working with you through this challenging but exciting time, and towards our very special 50th anniversary celebrations in 2018.

Thank you for your patience and support. We know there will be disappointment but now is the time to support us to the rebuild one of Bristols best and most important institutions.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 26, 2015)

Organiser said on BBC Points West that it's down to costs of litter clearance - estimated at up to £25k this year. 

So Bristol City Council can afford to pay Playing Out almost £100k to shut down a few streets in Bristol's posh bits so Jocasta and her kids can pose for some pics in an empty street for Bristol Post. 

But it can't support a festival that attracts ten of thousands of people to a part of Bristol that could really do with the income.  

Nothing to do with the fact that the mayor's daughter owns Playing Out? 

Or that the residents of St Pauls have been making life very awkward for the red trousered ghoosk recently over the introduction of residents parking zones?


----------



## gosub (Jun 27, 2015)

Moving it from July was a shit idea weather wise anyway


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2015)

gosub said:


> Moving it from July was a shit idea weather wise anyway


i dont think they moved it out of choice, i think they were buying time....and ran out of it
didnt have the funding in place for july

i expect


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2015)

gosub said:


> Moving it from July was a shit idea weather wise anyway


Not really, it's happened before and it was fine - not ideal but doable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Organiser said on BBC Points West that it's down to costs of litter clearance - estimated at up to £25k this year.
> 
> So Bristol City Council can afford to pay Playing Out almost £100k to shut down a few streets in Bristol's posh bits so Jocasta and her kids can pose for some pics in an empty street for Bristol Post.
> 
> ...


Plus A&SC has a habit of threatening individual committee members with criminal charges should anyone attending Carnival get hurt for whatever reason.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 30, 2015)

Event mgt issues more than anything, Ferguson had little to do with this. Yo're right DC especially since the Love Parade disaster, they won't take chances anymore.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Yo're right DC especially since the Love Parade disaster, they won't take chances anymore.


What happened with Love Parade BA?


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> What happened with Love Parade BA?



It's the one most authorities, event managers etc lose sleep over since

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Parade_disaster


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Event mgt issues more than anything, Ferguson had little to do with this. Yo're right DC especially since the Love Parade disaster, they won't take chances anymore.


Yep. It's just too expensive to run with the numbers that turn up.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2015)

JTG said:


> Yep. It's just too expensive to run with the numbers that turn up.


"Organiser said on BBC Points West that it's down to costs of litter clearance - estimated at up to £25k this year."


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2015)

ska invita said:


> "Organiser said on BBC Points West that it's down to costs of litter clearance - estimated at up to £25k this year."


That's as maybe, I've spoken to people though


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2015)

JTG said:


> That's as maybe, I've spoken to people though


And what did you glean?


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2015)

ska invita said:


> And what did you glean?


More than I'm allowed to say


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2015)

JTG said:


> More than I'm allowed to say


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2015)

So is it happening or not?

Im confused?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> So is it happening or not?
> 
> Im confused?


No, sadly not


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2015)

ska invita said:


> No, sadly not



oh, well thats just a huge crock of shit then...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2015)

Maybe it'll all get revived for 2016, you have to hope?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Maybe it'll all get revived for 2016, you have to hope?


it has skipped years before....


----------



## big eejit (Nov 13, 2015)

Meeting today at Malcolm X


----------

